# Inkscape 0.42 pour Mac OS X téléchargeable



## Martial (27 Juillet 2005)

Excellente nouvelle pour les amateurs de dessin vectoriel.

Inskape 0.42 est disponible au téléchargement à l'adresse  http://inkscape.org/download.php
Le fichier dmg pèse 23 Mo au téléchargement et 73 Mo une fois installé.

Finies les installations compliquées, un fichier à téléchager, un double-clic et l'application s'ouvre sous X11.

Sur mon eMac 1.25 sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 il a l'air de fonctionner parfaitement, enfin je l'ai installé depuis 5 minutes...

Youpii, les menus déroulants ne sont plus bogués.

J'ai l'impression que l'on va pouvoir s'éclater avec ce soft.

A découvrir absolument


----------



## plovemax (1 Août 2005)

Sur mon Imac G3 400MHz, il a l'air de marcher. (Je sais j'ai une veille bécane et je voulais investir dans un Imac G5 quand Steve Job a annoncé que les macs allaient incorporer des puces intel au lieu des PPC. Du coup j'ai décidé d'attendre.°
A noter que INkscape intègre un outil de vectorisation: Potrace (chemin>vectoriser le bitmap).


petite citation qui m'a bien fait rire
UNIX is an operating system, OS/2 is half an operating system, Windows is a shell, and DOS is a boot partition virus.

-- Peter H. Coffin


----------



## ptitphoque (2 Août 2005)

Les menus de la version Inkscape-0.42-0 sont-ils en français?

Dans la version que j'ai téléchargée c'est en anglais, et pourtant je vois des ditacticiels avec les commandes en français?


----------



## Martial (2 Août 2005)

Je n'ai jamais vu de version française pour Mac. Est-ce encore un truc réservé au système de Bill ?
Si l'on est un peu familiarisé avec les logiciels de dessin, le niveau d'anglais ne devrait pas poser trop de problèmes.

Un truc important; pour éditer la forme d'un objet déjà dessiné il faut sélectionner l'objet puis cliquer sur l'outil qui l'a crée.

Exemple:

Cliquer sur l'outil "carré/rectangle"

Cliquer-glisser à l'endroit prévu pour le dessiner. Pour faire un carré, maintenir la touche "ctrl" enfoncée durant le dessin (habituellement sur Mac c'est la majuscule"

A ce stade, l'objet est toujours en mode édition. Si l'on clique sur les points de controle en haut à gauche et en bas à droite on peut modifier la dimension de l'objet dans un des deux axes.

Plus intéressant, si l'on clique et l'on glisse vers le bas le bouton de controle en haut à droite on fait varier l'angle des bords de l'objet.

A ce stade une nouvelle poignée apparaît pour permettre de faire varier les arrondis d'angles indépendemment horizontalement et verticalement

Il est important de savoir que si l'on a déselectionné un objet ou si l'on veut le modifier après-coup, il faut cliquer sur l'outil qui l'a construit pour pouvoir l'éditer sinon on ne peut faire varier que sa taille (un clic) ou son orientation (deux clics)

Inkscape est plein de trouvailles et c'est un bonheur d'en découvrir les possibilités. Explorer la barre d'état avant de dessiner ou mieux, lorsqu'un objet est sélectionné avec l'outil qui l'a crée permet de découvrir toutes les options du logiciel. L'étoile est un bon exemple.

Depuis 10 ans j'utilise Canvas (versions 3.5 à X mais seulement en anglais depuis la 8), logiciel que j'apprécie particulièrement. Si Inkscape continue sur sa lancée, je risque de faire des infidélités à Canvas.

Bonne découverte


----------



## plovemax (2 Août 2005)

Non la localisation n'est pas réservée au système de Bill puisque à l'origine c'est un programme open-source qui fonctionne donc sous linux. La version de tux possède un localisation en français.


----------



## Martial (2 Août 2005)

En fouillant un peu, j'ai au moins trouvé quelques tutoriaux en français. Comme ils sont cachés dans le logiciel, je me dis que des modules de traduction doivent exister.

J'ai cherché sur le site http://inkscape.org On parle de traductions mais mon anglais est trop mauvais pour que je puisse en faire quelque chose ... :sick:

Pour les tutoriaux, il faut aller les chercher :

Clic droit (ou ctrl-clic) sur l'application autonome Inkscape 0.42.0 (je ne sait pas si ça marche avec les anciennes versions.)

Choisir "Afficher le contenu du paquet", le contenu du soft s'ouvre

Ensuite sélectionner les sous-dossiers comme indiqué sur les pièces ci-jointes. Les tutoriaux et listes de raccourcis en français comprennent xxx.fr.svg dans leur nom.

Le plus simple est de les copier quelque part voire de les imprimer

Ce n'est pas encore la traduction mais j'espère que ce sera utile.

Encore quelques astuces en français pour Inkscape
http://www.inkscape.org/doc/tips/tutorial-tips.fr.html


----------



## judikael (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour et Merci à tous pour vos indications de Tutos en français malheureusement Inkscape en anglais je ne peux rien en faire et c'est très dommage pour des millions de français qui ne comprenne rien à l'anglais.
Amicalement



			
				Martial a dit:
			
		

> En fouillant un peu, j'ai au moins trouvé quelques tutoriaux en français. Comme ils sont cachés dans le logiciel, je me dis que des modules de traduction doivent exister.
> 
> J'ai cherché sur le site http://inkscape.org On parle de traductions mais mon anglais est trop mauvais pour que je puisse en faire quelque chose ... :sick:
> 
> ...


----------



## Martial (9 Septembre 2005)

Coucou me revoilou,

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas démonter Inkscape, les tutoriaux sont disponibles EN FRANCAIS sur

http://www.inkscape.org/doc/index.php

Sous la rubrique "french".  

J'encourage celles et ceux qui disent ne rien comprendre à l'anglais à essayer Inkscape même s'il n'est pas en français. J'utilise plusieurs softs en anglais sans problème même si, lorsqu'il m'arrive d'aller à Londres, on me regarde bizarrement chaque fois que j'ouvre la bouche.  

Allez, un petit effort, le soft en vaux la chandelle.


----------



## potiron (13 Septembre 2005)

Personnellement, j'adore Inkscape .Pour le moment, je suis une tare en vectoriel  Mais j'apprends. J'ai quelques tutoriaux qui ont, je pense, leur place ici :

http://www.linuxgraphic.org/section2d/ site généraliste sur les applis libres

http://www.pixel2life.com/ site regroupant une flopée de tutos pour plein de softs différents
Sinon, j'ai un petit souci avec X11. En effet, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment émuler la touche ALT. Ca me pose problème avec tous les softs qui en ont besoin, notamment The Gimp, Inkscape et Blender. Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Martial (16 Septembre 2005)

Plein de bonnes nouvelles pour Inkscape.

La nouvelle version 0.43 devrait sortir d'ici peu avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités. Les développeurs font du bon travail.

Le site d'Inkscape va être traduit petit à petit


en allemand     http://inkscape.org/index.php?lang=de
EN FRANCAIS   http://inkscape.org/index.php?lang=fr

Les anglophobes peuvent se réjouir, le monde libre avancera bientôt plus rapidement que le commercial. :rateau:


----------



## claudeutz (16 Septembre 2005)

Bjr, peux-tu me dire si la touche ALT fonctionne  dans Inkscape?
J'ai lu le tutorial dont tu parles plus haut et je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser pour sélectionner les objets en dessous.


----------

